# Gretchen & Nisa!



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Two of my beautiful girls. 

*Mice Galaxy's Nisa*
Born: 19.08.12 | Weight: 34g




























*Vanaheims Gretchen*
Born: 11.05.12 | Weight: 49g


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are gorgeous


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Lovely!!


----------

